# Bushing Question



## jimm1 (Apr 29, 2014)

Are the bushings the same for Woodcraft's ATLAS, PSI POLARIS and KNIGHT'S ARMOR?


----------



## walshjp17 (Apr 29, 2014)

The Atlas and Polaris will likely be the same or at least close.  While ostensible a variation on the same pen, the Knight's Armor is likely different -- I think pen manufacturers make more $$ off bushings than they do kits :biggrin:


----------



## Brian G (Apr 29, 2014)

Jim, according to the recently updated bushing information in the library, no.

Knights Armor has bushing sizes of 0.495" on both ends
Polaris has bushing sizes of 0.495" and 0.450".
Atlas has bushing sizes of 0.510" and 0.452".


----------



## thrustmonkey (Apr 29, 2014)

Jim,
I was checking this out last night. The Knights Armor uses the Majestic Squire bushings.

I was hoping the bushings would work for the Celtic twist too, but they don't. Guess I'll have to make or order some.

Hope this helps.

Ross


----------

